# Vape Juice Required



## JayJay76 (10/4/20)

Can anybody tell me where to get Vape Juice now. We are 3 avod vapors and we did not stock enough vape juice.
I live in Durbanville Cape Town
Thanks


----------



## Deon840 (15/5/20)

Hi Jayjay. Have you had any success? Also looking for juice in durbanville


----------



## M.Adhir (15/5/20)

Legally, you cant.
Unofficially you could hope someone in your area is either holding some extra stock and will be able to provide (at great risk), or that someone is able to help you out with some DIY juice (at risk as well).

You could also go the route of self DIY - ordering PG/VG/Concentrates from one of the various online stores who are still supplying these items, however you will not be able to buy anything with nicotine in it. This is what alot of us have resorted to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

